# Mercury Trike With Wild Handlebars



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2012)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/atq/3248348092.html

I think this dates from the late 1930s to about 1940. Very unusual design for a trike!

Dave


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 14, 2012)

I contacted the fellow hours ago.... no response.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 15, 2012)

Very unusual design.  Never saw one before.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2012)

I knew I had seen this trike for the first time just days prior to this listing, but didn't have access to the book at the time.
 Found it!


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Dave Ohrt's in the Evolution book?!


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't think so Oldbikes, it's a softcover, about 200 pages, like a big thick Sears catalog, filled mostly with advertisements from the past, has a gold-ish metallic cover. I don't have the book here.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 19, 2012)

No, you're right, I made the comment with out seeing the picture.  When I'm on line at work the  images are often blocked!
Looks like a cool book though!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 20, 2012)

There is a photo of one in the book _Riding Toys_ on page 186. Though the one shown in that book has a single tube frame going down to the rear step, not the U shaped tube as this one has.

Dave


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 21, 2012)

^That's what I meant, not the evolution book.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 21, 2012)

No problem! I kinda figured that's the book you meant. I lump them altogether myself since I believe Riding Toys came from the same publisher as the Evolution series, and the format is very similar.

Dave


----------

